# SAW 3D trailer is avail now



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810129857/video/21820620


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Groan... saw the trailer tonight at the Theater while waiting for RE3D to start. I will end up seeing it in the theatre... have been to each one so far so why stop now right??!!... states its the final though


----------

